# New plants...:D



## biothanasis (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello, today I received two purchased plants from ebay...!!! The big one is Gongora quinquenervis (pic 1) and the other Coelogyne cristata (pic 3). 
Well on the first one there is a black spot on a psdb (pic 2)...should I cut it off ??? I would not want to spread out on the whole psdb... 
It is hard in feel. The Coelogyne is in great shape and two growths have started!!!! 

Additionally, should I pot them in sphagnum (with some perlite perhaps and a little bark...)??? (I think that both were potted in sphagnum and fern mix...)


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 8, 2009)

:clap: :clap: I was thrilled with my Gongora quinquenervis last year, it was throwing spikes most of the summer!

Mine is in a bark mix. I bought a couple more gongora from Orquideas del Valle last fall. He said people have had trouble growing these, they rot easily.


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 8, 2009)

I have all my cristata in a bark mix!!! The thing is to keep them cool enough in winter to initiate spiking!! and even these do not tolerate freezing  ! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 9, 2009)

Hmmm... TY both for the instructions...

I finally put the cristata in bark, with some leca and chopped sphagnum added, and the quinquenervis in pure sphagnum. I think that from what you said Rose I can control it better in this ...Time will tell... I haven't remove the black part, but I will if I see it grow...lol


----------



## Bolero (Apr 11, 2009)

Plants look good, let us know how they go.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 30, 2009)

The gongora started new growths but is kind of dehydrating although new roots are developing and cristata is doing just fine...

But today I received these little guys, bought them from ebay!! Tolumnias!!! I always wanted to have some!!! They grow in dry conditions right?!! They came in these pots with no potting mix!! Should I repot them??? How do you treat your??! Any help is much appreciated...!! TYIA


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2009)

Sunny and warm, many of the species come from places where it showers every morning then gets hot and dry so I have mine in stones/aliflor and charcoal so I dont let water sit in the media.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 30, 2009)

TY for the tips Eric!!! How often do you water though?? Every day?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 30, 2009)

Oki


----------

